# grubs in livefood deliveries?



## heidib1 (May 15, 2010)

Hi I recieved an order this morning from livefoods direct and there are hairy grubs and beetles in with my crickets can anyone tell me what they are and are they ok to leave in with the crickets or what do I do with them?
I've never ordered food off the internet before so I'm just curious. my local shop that sells crickets is pretty shite I sent my other half to get small crickets and I've got crickets bigger than my frogs heads, either old stock or they mixed the lids up  not impressed.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

As far as i know they are clean up grubs...ive had a mealworm beetles in mine before now :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They are Dermestid beetles and their larvae.

They're a pest and not deliberately introduced to commercial insect breeding facilities (they do not appear to do anything you could call cleaning up... but they will eat smaller crickets.)


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

all they do is eat small/dead livefood, not a bad way to clean up really


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

callumcook said:


> all they do is eat small/dead livefood, not a bad way to clean up really


lol, whatever you do don't let them escape into the house or they start to eat fabrics, clothes etc as well, they are a pest


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I have them in my reptile room (not by choice) and have had two instances in the last year of snakes being badly bitten by them. 

In one instance one of my older corns suddenly had two holes appear through his belly scales and into the muscle. When I found the holes there was a beatle in one of the holes.

The other instance one of my Grass snakes had a hole bitten right by her vent.

Both cases needed treatment and have left scars.

Natrix


----------



## heidib1 (May 15, 2010)

so what do you guys reckon I should do with them? I'm not the sort of person to stamp on creepy crawlies 

can i feed them to my FBT or are they likely to cause them some damage?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

heidib1 said:


> so what do you guys reckon I should do with them? I'm not the sort of person to stamp on creepy crawlies
> 
> can i feed them to my FBT or are they likely to cause them some damage?


 
just chuck them out side in my opinion


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

I kill on sight, must be honest lol - I do my best to check all of my livefood tubs before sending out as well, they really are a pain in the rear


----------



## Sophsky (Jul 28, 2010)

I had some of these the other day, thought nothing of it and 3 days later all my locusts were dead and there were grubs crawling everywhere eating them. Get rid of them asap!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

heidib1 said:


> so what do you guys reckon I should do with them? *I'm not the sort of person to stamp on creepy crawlies *
> 
> can i feed them to my FBT or are they likely to cause them some damage?


You buy crickets to happily feed live to your animals but suddenly have a conscience and get a guilt trip over squishing a pest bug that came with the crickets.:lol2:

Natrix


----------

